# Smoke Animation with an E-Cigarette's Vaporizer



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Good day, all - I have wanted to explore using the smoke generated by an E-Cigarette for some time and have finally finished that experiment and have posted the results on my web page:
http://trainelectronics.com/Animation_Smoke/
and on YouTube - 



 The method of generating smoke that I describe is easy and inexpensive to implement. While it may not be appropriate for installation inside of a locomotive (It could be done but such things already exist!) it is ideal for smoke coming from a factory, burning house, car crash, etc.
We used it at a train show last weekend and it was very well received!
Have a look and let me know what you think
dave


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Dave, an interesting application of the technology. HOWEVER....
Many places that have smoking prohibitions have extended that to E-cigarettes.
I would think it very well might be applied to any temporary setup in a public venue if anyone attending a show complained.
O gauge modular layouts have been required to minimize the stuff coming out of Lionel and MTH locos. In one case the group abandoned a show rather than comply.


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Dr Rivet said:


> Dave, an interesting application of the technology. HOWEVER....
> Many places that have smoking prohibitions have extended that to E-cigarettes.
> I would think it very well might be applied to any temporary setup in a public venue if anyone attending a show complained.
> O gauge modular layouts have been required to minimize the stuff coming out of Lionel and MTH locos. In one case the group abandoned a show rather than comply.


I have heard of such bans.

Perhaps the fact that the "smoke" is from unflavored and non-nicotine containing glycerin would make a difference - I detected virtually no odor from the vapor.

dave


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Read Minnesota Law about the E-Cigarettes. 

"609.685 subdivision 1 (c) "Electronic delivery device" means any product containing or delivering nicotine, lobelia, or any other substance intended for human consumption that can be used by a person to simulate smoking in the delivery of nicotine or any other substance through inhalation of vapor from the product."

So if Dave's is nicotine and other substance free I would say it would be all right.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great video Dave! I can see a lot of applications for this home made smoke generator - like most buildings, and anywhere there was a stove. Thinking about using it in a saw mill burner 

Thanks for doing a lot of leg work and sharing your findings!


-Jim


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Interesting, most e cigarettes cannot function continuously. The smoke volume shown is quite a bit less than you see from people actually using it.

Did you reduce the current, or will you share what you did?

Thanks, Greg


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Interesting, most e cigarettes cannot function continuously. The smoke volume shown is quite a bit less than you see from people actually using it.
> 
> Did you reduce the current, or will you share what you did?
> 
> Thanks, Greg


Greg - for my tests I had the unit cycle on for 30 seconds then off for 60 - at that rate it appears that it could run indefinitely so long as you kept the fluid level up.

The difference in smoke volume is due to the pump. Think about the amount of pressure your lungs can generate vs what a small pump can do. If I blow into the smoke unit the amount of smoke is remarkable, way more than what you see in the video. I may do a follow up video showing the difference.

FYI, the heating element was powered at about 3.7 volts drawing a bit over 1 amp.

dave


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

*2nd YouTube video posted*

I just added a 2nd video on YouTube that shows details on how the smokestack was set up on my module along with some video clips from a recent train show where it was displayed. 
It also shows an interesting discovery that can be used to improve the smoke flow from a chimney.

See:






dave


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

As always Dave you have provided a great idea, great instructions and a great video, if you have 2or 3 needs close a little manifold, with multiple hoses could supply little house and commercial applications.
Thanks
Dennis


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

denray said:


> As always Dave you have provided a great idea, great instructions and a great video, if you have 2or 3 needs close a little manifold, with multiple hoses could supply little house and commercial applications.
> Thanks
> Dennis


You could use your idea to have a forest fire, too - lots of options, Dennis
thanks
dave


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks for this thread, Dave.

I've thought about putting a space LGB smoker in a building, but it seemed like a pain, because I thought it might need a circuit for power conversion and a timer to keep it from running dry, plus those electronics would have to have to be weather proofed in some fashion.

But inspired by your video, I opened an e-cig and built a battery operated unit that could be put down the smokestack of my Piko motorcycle factory but kept inside when not running trains.






Your electronics projects are always an inspiration. Thanks!

Dan


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

riderdan said:


> Thanks for this thread, Dave.
> 
> I've thought about putting a space LGB smoker in a building, but it seemed like a pain, because I thought it might need a circuit for power conversion and a timer to keep it from running dry, plus those electronics would have to have to be weather proofed in some fashion.
> 
> ...


That is excellent, Dan - thanks for letting us know!

dave


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Very clever hack.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Foolish question, I know, but will ask anyway. Has anyone tried concealing on of the pottery balsam fir incense burners inside a power plant chimney to produce smoke? I know that they smoke fairly well, do not produce much heat, and the incense blocks are relatively inexpensive.

Might work outside or inside for the right configuration.

Cheers,
David Meashey


----------

